# Sadr’s ‘Peace Brigades’ prepares for Mosul offensive



## longknife (May 18, 2016)

What the regular Iraqi military is incapable of doing. And, what weaponry the militia has probably was stolen from government forces – or bought from them. We sure left behind a stable government, didn't we?

_The participation of the Shia militias in Iraqi military operations feeds the Islamic State’s propaganda and aids its recruiting. The Islamic State tells Sunnis that the Iraqi government is a pawn of the Iranians. The presence of organized Iranian-backed Shia militias in military operations in Sunni areas supports the Islamic State’s narrative._

Full story @ Sadr’s ‘Peace Brigades’ prepares for Mosul offensive | The Long War Journal


----------



## Kristian (Jun 16, 2016)

The troops size for Iraq Armed how big until this summer month?? 

ISIS gonna not win this or.


----------



## Kristian (Jun 16, 2016)

Iraq Armed in war now. 

Iraq must win the fights.


----------



## waltky (Aug 15, 2016)

Peshmerga begin advance toward Mosul...




*Peshmerga launch operation to clear villages east of Mosul*
_Monday 15th August, 2016 - Iraqi Kurdish forces say they have retaken five villages east of the Islamic State-held city of Mosul_


> Iraqi Kurdish forces say they have retaken five villages east of the Islamic State-held city of Mosul in an operation launched early Sunday.  U.S.-backed Kurdish forces known as peshmerga aim to "clear several more villages" in "one of many shaping operations" that will increase pressure on the extremist group, the Kurdish region's Security Council said in a statement.  Peshmerga Brig. Gen. Dedewan Khurshid Tofiq described the operation outside Mosul as "ongoing." Rudaw, a local television network, showed footage of smoke rising from a village in the distance as armored vehicles pushed across a field.
> 
> The council's statement said the area cleared is about 50 square kilometers (20 square miles). It said the U.S.-led coalition is supporting the operation with airstrikes, one of which destroyed a car bomb.  Iraq's Health Ministry meanwhile said a fire which swept through the maternity ward of a hospital in Baghdad last week was a "crime" and not an accident, without providing further details. The blaze in the capital's Yarmouk hospital killed 13 people, according to the ministry's statement.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Kurdish forces launch fresh thrust to retake Mosul from Islamic State*
_14 Aug 2016: Kurdish Peshmerga forces launched a fresh attack on Islamic State (IS) forces early on Sunday as part of a campaign to capture Mosul, the militants' de facto capital in Iraq, Kurdish officials said._


> The advance began after heavy shelling and air strikes by a United States-led coalition against IS forces, a Reuters correspondent reported from Wardak, 30 km (19 miles) southeast of Mosul. The militants fought back, firing mortars at the advancing troops and detonating at least two car bombs.  A Peshmerga commander said a dozen villages had been taken from the ultra-hardline Sunni militants as Kurdish forces headed towards Gwer, the target of the operation, 40 km (25 miles) southeast of Mosul.  Repairing a bridge that the militants destroyed in Gwer would allow the Peshmerga to open a new front around Mosul. The bridge crosses the Grand Zab river that flows into the Tigris.  IS said in a statement on its Amaq news service that two car bombs driven by suicide fighters were detonated in one of the villages to block advancing Kurdish forces, causing casualties among the Peshmerga.
> 
> Authorities in autonomous Kurdistan gave no toll for the fighting, other than confirming the death of a Kurdish TV cameraman and the injury of another journalist.  Clouds of black smoke rose from the scene of fighting and dozens of civilians fled in the direction of Peshmerga lines, brandishing white flags.  The Iraqi army and the Peshmerga forces of the Kurdish self-rule region are gradually taking up positions around Mosul, 400 km (250 miles) north of the capital Baghdad.  It was from Mosul's Grand Mosque in 2014 that Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi declared a "caliphate" spanning regions of Iraq and Syria.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2016)

Gonna go from bad to worse for Mosul residents...




*IS Plans Widespread Destruction in Mosul as Conditions Worsen for Residents*
_October 04, 2016 - Kurdish officials say Islamic State militants are planning to meet a liberation offensive in Mosul with mass killings and widespread destruction of the historic Iraqi city._


> IS fighters have been instructed to wreak as much destruction as they can, if they’re unable to hold the city against Iraqi troops and Kurdish peshmerga militiamen, according to Saeed Mamuzini, an official with the Kurdistan Democratic Party, Iraqi Kurdistan’s ruling party.  In an interview in Irbil, the capital of Iraqi Kurdistan, with Rudaw television, Mamuzini said the terror group has been preparing for the long-anticipated offensive on Mosul, which could start possibly this month. Mosul is the last major stronghold of the terror group in the country.  “IS is prepared to fight and they have new tactics of war. For example, they have built tunnels inside Mosul,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*US Picking Off Key IS Officials, 'Softening' Grip on Mosul*
_September 29, 2016 — One by one, key Islamic State terror group leaders are getting caught in the crosshairs of U.S. and coalition aircraft, and they are being removed from the battlefield as Iraqi forces prepare for a final assault on the IS-held city of Mosul._


> Operation Inherent Resolve said Thursday that its airstrikes had killed 18 IS officials in the past 30 days, 13 of them in and around Mosul, "softening their grip" on Iraq's second-largest city.  The targeted killings have been, in part, the result of good intelligence that has allowed the U.S. to steadily target and eliminate "high-value" individuals, like IS spokesman and external operations planner Abu Muhammad al-Adnani and chief information officer Wa'il Adil Hasan Salman al-Fayyad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 18, 2016)

I doubt Mosul will fall by the end of the year.  In fact, this whole attack could unravel and be repelled simply because it is so complex and involving so many different players; the USA, Iran, the Kurdish Peshmerga, Shiite militias from the South who dont want to be there, and then the Sunni Iraqis themselves. 

It is a poisonous brew for us and the secular Iraqi government, and Iran knows that a defeat would greatly destabilize confidence in the Iraqi government and accelerate its demise and break up which I think Iran wants.

So I suspect Iran will pull back from the assault to cut its losses and cause higher casualty rates among its US "allies" and the Iraqi secular government and the Shiite militias gain hugely as well as Iran.


----------



## Camp (Oct 18, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> I doubt Mosul will fall by the end of the year.  In fact, this whole attack could unravel and be repelled simply because it is so complex and involving so many different players; the USA, Iran, the Kurdish Peshmerga, Shiite militias from the South who dont want to be there, and then the Sunni Iraqis themselves.
> 
> It is a poisonous brew for us and the secular Iraqi government, and Iran knows that a defeat would greatly destabilize confidence in the Iraqi government and accelerate its demise and break up which I think Iran wants.
> 
> So I suspect Iran will pull back from the assault to cut its losses and cause higher casualty rates among its US "allies" and the Iraqi secular government and the Shiite militias gain hugely as well as Iran.


The same coalition and mixture of forces ha been used to defeat ISIL in every city and town in Iraq that had been taken over by ISIL. Why do you think that coalition will not succeed the way it has for the last year.


----------



## Tehon (Oct 18, 2016)

Robert Fisk: When Mosul falls, Isis will flee to Syria. But what then?

Sayed Hassan Nasrallah, the Hezbollah leader who sent thousands of his men to fight (and die) in the struggle against Isis and Jabhat al-Nusra in Syria, said in a speech marking the Ashura commemorations last week that the Americans “intend to repeat the Fallujah plot when they opened a way for Isis to escape towards eastern Syria” and warned that “the same deceitful plan may be carried out in Mosul.” In other words, an Isis defeat in Mosul would encourage Isis to head west to try to defeat the Assad regime in Syria.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Robert Fisk: When Mosul falls, Isis will flee to Syria. But what then?
> 
> Sayed Hassan Nasrallah, the Hezbollah leader who sent thousands of his men to fight (and die) in the struggle against Isis and Jabhat al-Nusra in Syria, said in a speech marking the Ashura commemorations last week that the Americans “intend to repeat the Fallujah plot when they opened a way for Isis to escape towards eastern Syria” and warned that “the same deceitful plan may be carried out in Mosul.” In other words, an Isis defeat in Mosul would encourage Isis to head west to try to defeat the Assad regime in Syria.



translation      -----Iran failed in its imperialist objectives in
Fallujah and has some disappointments in its imperialist
objectives in Syria


----------



## Tehon (Oct 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Fisk: When Mosul falls, Isis will flee to Syria. But what then?
> ...


Yeah, because Iran is the imperialist in this equation.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2016)

Tehon said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



what equation?      there are several equations in the middle east that have nothing to do with the USA


----------



## Tehon (Oct 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Afghanistan + Iraq + Libya + Syria = Iran 
The US objective is clear.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2016)

Tehon said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



c'mon------today is Friday------you should get some KHUTBAH JUMAAT shit ready----I will help.     "DA ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA"   <<<<chant that line------facing mecca and with your ass held up in the air


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Oct 21, 2016)

Has Bagdad fallen yet?


----------

